# FSA/OWI photography archive



## amolitor (Aug 14, 2012)

This web site:

FSA/OWI B&W Photographs

is a pretty awesome resource for anyone interested in historical photography. There's some truly great photographs in here and, interestingly, none of them have any copyright whatsoever (click on the Copyright link to find out why, if you don't already). It includes work by some quite well known photographers from the mid 20th century. There's also some interesting articles there, and the collection is surprisingly easy to navigate.

The scans are, unfortunately, of mostly low quality, and the site looks like some nightmare out of the 90s.


----------

